# Сухой звук



## Tranquility7651

Здравствуйте! 

Пытаюсь перевести на английский данное предложение:

_Где то за стенкой звучат выстрелы - короткие, сухие, редкие. 
_
Проблема возникла со словом "сухие". Мой канадский редактор говорит, что "dry" в данном случае не подойдёт, но ничего лучше предложить не может.

На самом деле, мне не до конца понятно и на русском, что именно представляет из себя "сухой" звук выстрелов в данном случае. Как можно по-русски заменить слово "сухой"? Что будет являться синонимом? 

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Rosett

Сухой звук противопоставляется звонкому и глухому, находясь как бы посередине по тембрам. Сухой звук - не то, чтобы чистый (гармонический), но без звона (обертонов) и глухих или шипящих низких, отстоящих в обе стороны заметно от полосы частот сухого звука. Обычно сухой звук выстрела - короткий, как у вас в источнике.

По-французски это _son sec_.

По-английски - _dry sound (of gunshot/gunfire), quick snap noise_.
Существует и второе значение:
"A *dry sound* or signal refers to a sound or signal that has no effects or any kinds of modifications. It is considered as the raw, unprocessed, original sound. Examples of dry sounds are raw or direct recordings of any sound. Quality still plays a good role in *dry sound*.Feb 22, 2012"
Difference Between Wet and Dry Signals or Sounds | Difference ...

Думается, что в контексте огнестрельного оружия dry можно использовать для обозначения сухого звука.


----------



## Sobakus

Я понимаю это как "sharp", i.e. "unpleasantly high-pitched". Конечно, к необработанным сэмплам в звукозаписи здесь отношения никакого.


----------



## Xavier61

Tranquility7651 said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Пытаюсь перевести на английский данное предложение:
> 
> _Где то за стенкой звучат выстрелы - короткие, сухие, редкие.
> _
> Проблема возникла со словом "сухие". Мой канадский редактор говорит, что "dry" в данном случае не подойдёт, но ничего лучше предложить не может.
> 
> На самом деле, мне не до конца понятно и на русском, что именно представляет из себя "сухой" звук выстрелов в данном случае. Как можно по-русски заменить слово "сухой"? Что будет являться синонимом?
> 
> Заранее спасибо.



"Clean" is another possible translation, but in that context "dry" sounds better to me.


----------



## Q-cumber

Сухой звук - узкий по диапазону (средние частоты), без эхо (реверберации). Например, так ломается сухая ветка.

Может "crackling sound"?


----------



## Vadim K

В звукозаписывающей индустрии "_dry sound_" - это оригинальный звук чего-либо, звук, который не прошел никакой обработки. То есть, немного парадоксально, но на русский язык прилагательное "_dry_" в словосочетании "_dry sound_" можно перевести как "_сырой_" (сырой, необработанный звук), т.е. одним из антонимом слова "_сухой_". 

В словаре Даля прилагательное "_сухой_" по отношению к звукам описывается как "_лишенный мелодичности, мягкости_". По-английски "_немелодичный_" - это "_tuneless_".


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Сухой звук - узкий по диапазону (средние частоты), без эхо (реверберации). Например, так ломается сухая ветка.
> 
> Может "crackling sound"?


"Crackle" – это треск сверхзвуковой пули или взрывающихся феерверков. Вполне возможно, что именно это и пытался передать автор; к тому же, crackling очень хорошо сочетается с gunfire и тому подобным.


----------



## Vovan

Согласен с Rosett:
сухой (здесь) = глухой, приглушенный, лишенный яркости, сочности (а значит, и какого-то особого эмоционального воздействия на услышавшего, что даже не по себе немного; сравните: "сухо сказал").
Помимо прочего я бы поискал разные переводы слова "тусклый".


----------



## Tranquility7651

Спасибо за ответы!

Мне кажется, sharp и crackling - это как раз то, что тут имеется ввиду. _Crackle - make a rapid succession of short sharp noises._ У меня правда одиночные выстрелы из пистолета, но, по звучанию, думаю как раз оно.

У меня было: _abrupt, dry, seldom._
Наверное заменю на: _short, sharp, seldom. _


----------



## Particle

short, dim, seldom


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Я бы перевёл так:
_Где то за стенкой звучат выстрелы - короткие, сухие, редкие. _
_From somewhere behind the wall comes the occasional crack of short, muffled shots._


----------



## Q-cumber

I think 'muffled' is rather "глухой (приглушённый)" than "сухой". Isn't it?


----------



## Vovan

Вот в этом переводе Толстого ("Казаки") использовали слово *sharp*:


> В это самое время шагах в тридцати послышался короткий и сухой выстрел. Урядник слегка улыбнулся.
> 
> _(Л. Толстой. Казаки.  Lib.ru/Классика: Толстой Лев Николаевич. Казаки)_





> Just then they heard a sharp shot some thirty paces off. The corporal smiled slightly.
> 
> _(Перевод Louise and Aylmer Maude, http://intersci.ss.uci.edu/wiki/eBooks/Russia/BOOKS/Tolstoy/The Cossacks Tolstoy.pdf.)_


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Вот в этом переводе Толстого ("Казаки") использовали слово *sharp*:


Переводчик либо поленился, либо не смог найти точного соответствия. 
Sharp sounds в обратном переводе - это звуки резкие, чёткие, острые, иногда - просто стуки. Но никогда - сухие.
Всё-таки, сухой - это особый звук.


----------



## Sobakus

Enquiring Mind said:


> Я бы перевёл так:
> _Где то за стенкой звучат выстрелы - короткие, сухие, редкие.
> From somewhere behind the wall comes the occasional crack of short, muffled shots._


Такая формулировка действительно гораздо лучше звучит, в первую очередь потому что _seldom_ в этом значении звучит по крайней мере необычно, а _occasional_ работает только непосредственно перед главным словом. _Muffled_ здесь мне нравится, но не столько для передачи "сухих" выстрелов (это уже делает _comes the crack_), а просто для стилистического эффекта – да и значения оно не меняет, ведь выстрелы всё одно "за стенкой". Такой перевод звучит лучше даже просто потому, что менее дословный.


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> Такая формулировка действительно гораздо лучше звучит, в первую очередь потому что _seldom_ в этом значении звучит по крайней мере необычно, а _occasional_ работает только непосредственно перед главным словом. _Muffled_ здесь мне нравится, но не столько для передачи "сухих" выстрелов (это уже делает _comes the crack_), а просто для стилистического эффекта – да и значения оно не меняет, ведь выстрелы всё одно "за стенкой". Такой перевод звучит лучше даже просто потому, что менее дословный.


Мне перевод тоже очень понравился, но изначальный вопрос, я так понимаю, был про конкретное прилагательное.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Мне перевод тоже очень понравился, но изначальный вопрос, я так понимаю, был про конкретное прилагательное.


Да, я тоже сначала решил на этом остановиться; однако если взять конечной целью перевод всего предложения (что мне кажется разумным), то часто лучшим выходом будет просто построить предложение заново на языке перевода.


----------

